# Nutrisca Grain Free



## sneakers012 (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Nutrisca grain-free foods before? I got a sample bag of it and was using it for treats, and Loki would practically quiver with anticipation. So I looked it up online (he HATES Blue Buffalo, TOTW, and the other two foods I tried- would rather eat my parents' dog's Purina Maintenance any day of the week) and it's affordable, so I'm going to try the Lamb and Chickpea formula and see if I can find something he actually likes. Has anyone else tried it? I'd love to get feedback.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My local pet shop which carries all the top brands, grain-free, raw, etc. has just gotten in some samples -- I recalled when I saw the "chickpea" ingredient. I asked the owner what he knew about it, and he said it's new and he just got the samples in so didn't know much yet. I read the ingredients and it did look good, high quality, etc.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

My natural vet says that a growing # of her client's are reporting thir dogs are eating their poop since eating Nutrisca- ummmmmm, no thx


----------

